# New GTR Over priced for the UK market??



## aki (May 1, 2003)

I have read many of the post in this section of the forum along with articles in magazines and thought I should put up a poll to gauge peoples thoughts on the ‘possible pricing’ of the UK GTR?

The list price for the car in Japan is approximately £35k; depending on the exchange rate. Now although no one know for sure what the UK price is going to be I’ve seen a lot reference made to price being in the region of £60k. Obviously being the in the UK we all probably expect to get ripped off a little but 70% increase over the Japanese retail is way too much IMHO. After the initial rush of sales when the car first hits the showroom I think they will struggle to sell these in any grate no’s? Look at previous attempts by Japanese car makers to sell this type car; NSX, Supra, 300X, RX7 etc. None of the UK spec variants of those cars sold that well and only really became popular due to cheaper Japanese imports. I think Nissan would do better in terms of sales if they put the car more on the price range of say a BMW M3, which I think is probably a more natural competitor for the GTR in terms of sales target.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Agreed, it should be early-mid 40k's at the absolute most to really put pressure on the Porsches and maintain a global pricing structure.

Thank god I live in the UAE.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I totally get your point but the new M3 is easily 60k if you tick a lot of the options! 

The price they sell it at is very important IMO. Porsche performance it may have, but to tempt your average joe and not just the enthusiasts it can't be priced at Porsche levels.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wait until it gets a full review on top gear or similar and gets into the wider market, tearing up tracks etc on various tv shows, people will start to pay attention.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Agreed, it should be early-mid 40k's at the absolute most to really put pressure on the Porsches and maintain a global pricing structure.
> 
> Thank god I live in the UAE.


early mid 40s? this will sure have an effect on the r34gtr.


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

aki said:


> I have read many of the post in this section of the forum along with articles in magazines and thought I should put up a poll to gauge peoples thoughts on the ‘possible pricing’ of the UK GTR?
> 
> The list price for the car in Japan is approximately £35k; depending on the exchange rate. Now although no one know for sure what the UK price is going to be I’ve seen a lot reference made to price being in the region of £60k. Obviously being the in the UK we all probably expect to get ripped off a little but 70% increase over the Japanese retail is way too much IMHO. After the initial rush of sales when the car first hits the showroom I think they will struggle to sell these in any grate no’s? Look at previous attempts by Japanese car makers to sell this type car; NSX, Supra, 300X, RX7 etc. None of the UK spec variants of those cars sold that well and only really became popular due to cheaper Japanese imports. I think Nissan would do better in terms of sales if they put the car more on the price range of say a BMW M3, which I think is probably a more natural competitor for the GTR in terms of sales target.


Tax is a big part of the problem. Look at what Newera are offering the basic edition at ... 53K delivered to the UK. Based on the above thats nearly 20K on fees, shipping and tax.

Assuming a UK price of around 55-60K ..

I think the car is fairly priced. But then I was one of those that paid 50K for a UK R33. As they did back then, many will still think it is very expensive for a Nissan! 

As to whether I think UK taxes are too high, causing this price difference then Yes! But I was born here and live here so I put up with it.

...MAd


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

UK and probaly European lhd gtr will be overpriced as usual.
Of couse the taxes can explain a little bit of that, but it's just that these countries are overpriced and nissan will rip them off as much as they can.

I don't know how it's working in Japan and us, and if there are some taxes 
for the cars, and import taxes, but they sell the in us the price 
of a new gtr is 35000£, and they sell it at this price even if nissan have to ship the cars there, and include all the taxes.

even if they were going to sell them for the same price, plus vat and import tax, it would be around 45000£, but in UK you can expect a price of more than 55000£.

That is just because they have to be competitive in us to sell cars, 
but customers for europe are used to pay too much for a car.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

Our pricing of £52,435 OTR includes only £1800 incl. VAT for the work of personally importing - to order, over the costs involved in bringing cars to UK (Via container).... And that's without our customers paying Japanese consumption-tax (Which everyone else is charging !

Bear in mind that the cars must be registered in Japan before export (Nissan won't sell cars without registration - no way!) and that importing these via ro/ro would be silly (We use containers for safety). 

The calculation figures are available via e-mail upon request via our site.

So bearing the realistic costs in mind - I can't see them ever getting anywhere near £40,000 OTR new from UK dealers. More like £60,000 +. I think those who have done the research will agree with me here...

It also helps to look at the history of official imports out of Japan to UK and other countries. In many cases, the best cars didn't sell in large numbers in UK because of their pricing...and were withdrawn early on (Mk. IV Supra, FD3S RX-7, etc. are suitable examples).
I think you'll find that due to costs of importing, UK taxes (amalgamating to 29.25%), marketting, etc. -Officially imported cars have to return a given margin - or it's simply not viable. GT-R has to be viable - the most exciting Performance car to come out of Japan yet (IMHO) but there's no way Nissan will just give them away. Not a chance! 

Miguel


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

As we all the know the last range were mostly imports and not very much seen in this Country at the time ,for Nissan to build and sell a world wide car it has to be priced fairly I would have thought.With car market these days a very expensive car if the GTR turns out to be so ,alot of people wont want to pay top whack for a Nissan ,not with BMW and the Mercs around that have the name .It's differant for people like us on the forum but I'm sure loads of people are gonna say "How much! for a Nissan,your kidding"

No disrespect to Nissan but the average Joe just wont pay over the top prices when they can have a Merc .


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

now the US price has been released, its very very close to the Japanese price roughly £35K, Based on speculation how would Nissan UK justify £55K+ ??

Cheers

Michael


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

Nissan marketing will justify the price because people will buy it. I’m not sure what their target sales figure is for Europe but I can’t imagine it will be very high?? With the R33 & R34 they only brought in small no’s so they could pretty much charge what they wanted and people would still have bought them.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2003)

*It ain't gonna be cheap*

If the sold the R34 for £50k does anyone really think the R35 is going to be less?

The 350z is only $28,000 - $40,000 (depending on spec) in the US!!!

Anyone know the japanese price for a Scooby, Evo or 350z so we can see how that compares with the UK price?

....Welcome to Rip Off Britain (again)


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Firstly, not enough options to vote, so I haven't
What about, rip off taxing kills the car, compared to other uk cars its still competitive etc etc etc

Anyhow...for what its worth
Compared to uk cars the cost for what you get is quite good
Compared to the cost of the car from Japan...its a rip off!!!!
To sum up, for under or around £60k what can you buy with the same or better performance in the "uk"
I believe it wouldn't be much if anything

Also badge snobbery wont come into it...the Skyline is a worldwide name
If they get it right, it wont matter
Petrol heads will buy the car that performs best
Solicitors, accountants etc not in the know, will stick their noses in the air

So for me, its worth the money, but is a rip off!!!


----------



## sparky69 (Oct 19, 2007)

I checked the price of a 350Z in japan its bout 3.5 mil yen which works out bout right 3.5 mil yen for 350Z £25k here 7.5 mil yen for GTR £55k here.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

if you take the £35K japan price and add 10% duty and then 17.5% VAT you get to £45237.50.

that is without any de-reg, shipping, insurance, dock fees, conversion or UK registration costs.

I can easily see it being £60k in the UK

Simon


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Skyline may be a world wide name ,but this car is not one. 

Is the UK going to be charged aprox 40% more than anywhere else ,lets hope not.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Whilst I can't justify the Japan-to-UK price increase. At £55k, it's competitively priced against the likes of the M3 and RS4 in the UK market.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*damn....*

I knew it was wishful thinking and a misprint when i read in a mag that they expected it to be about £32k. Could almost swear it was Top Gear which made me think it was all the more shockingingly cheap but it must have been some ill informed tat mag instead, just can`t remember which.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The VAT argument doesn't really hold water as while 35K maybe the Japanese on the road price, the tax-free export price would obviously be less

Also don't the yanks tax imported cars high to encourage the sales of their own country's cars? Its still a lot cheaper over there than it will be here


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it will be priced as nissan want it to be priced, they arnt going to do it for £30k in europe why should they its a GT-R.

i for one will be glad to see these arrive at newera way before any others are in the uk in sufficient numbers,


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

:chuckle:

Why is it much cheaper in the states than it will be in the UK? If Nissan were asking 45-50K for the top model here it would be a little more even then


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mifn21 said:


> The VAT argument doesn't really hold water as while 35K maybe the Japanese on the road price, the tax-free export price would obviously be less
> 
> Also don't the yanks tax imported cars high to encourage the sales of their own country's cars? Its still a lot cheaper over there than it will be here


It's $60-65k over there. So almost the same as Japan. My guess is that they're building them locally, e.g. tax break for jobs.


----------



## R33GTR_Fifer (Jul 25, 2007)

There is of course another option that Nissan may have considered. Based on the number of plants around Europe, why can't they simply build a Euro version of the vehicle that would be able to be put in any European environment and meet the relevant road traffic regulations (i.e. in the UK, a fog light with an illuminated display in the car). This would be a simplier solution and save an absolute fortune. I suspect that if this were the case, they would probably made in Germany or France and distributed throughout Europe.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

mifn21 said:


> The VAT argument doesn't really hold water as while 35K maybe the Japanese on the road price, the tax-free export price would obviously be less


It does, mate... Although less, they don't discount the cars to official dealers in UK that much!
Import Duty & VAT at 29.25% in UK applies to any car imported from outside the EC.

There's a good example: Honda manufacture Civic Type R FN2's (& previously EP3's & Accords too) in UK to sell in Europe. They do this because of the tax breaks they get by manufacturing in the EC. 

Importing from Japan isn't as viable relatively, which is why the DC5 & FD2 aren't officially imported - They'd be out of the price range / niche in which the FN2 Civic sells at in UK & Europe and be deemed too expensive. 

Remember that for car manufacturers money's made on volume of sales, rather than big chunks out of every car.
Thing is, volume sales have to be there, to justify investment in factories, etc. (Remember also, running say Honda UK, etc. is far from inexpensive). 

By the same token, if Nissan could have made big chunks from selling GT-R's around the world officially - I'm sure they'd have taken the opportunity a long time ago...Fact is, GT-R's cost a lot to manufacture...(Wasn't the R32 GT-R sold at a loss in Japan?).

I think some people will be shocked at the official pricing when these are released in UK towards the end of 2008...

Miguel.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Simonh said:


> if you take the £35K japan price and add 10% duty and then 17.5% VAT you get to £45237.50.
> 
> that is without any de-reg, shipping, insurance, dock fees, conversion or UK registration costs.
> 
> ...


It's not manufacturers being greedy, but EC taxation and other import costs that hike up the price. 

Remember that you pay taxes on shipping arrangements and shipping too. 

In UK, C&E will add 10% Import duty to the figure first, then multiply the sub total by 17.5%..

They actually multiply the import duty of 10% by 17.5% VAT, hence not 27.5% tax, but 29.25%.... 

Miguel.


----------



## R33GTR_Fifer (Jul 25, 2007)

Max Power this month quotes UK price to be £40,000 est. They say this will be the first Nissan that does not use the usual method of importers to bring it into the country which will mean a comparable cost compared to Japanese and American markets.


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

The new GTR is to retail at between £60 to £65k. If anyone thinks it is going to be less is living in a dream world!

I reckon I can buy one from Newera, run it for a year and sell it for as much as I paid.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

R33GTR_Fifer said:


> *Max Power* this month quotes UK price to be £40,000 est.


Analyse this statement. 


Middlehurst quoted £55k but offered no guarantees of that price.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*bargain?*

Well, to look at it another way, its not a lot at the £50k area for the performance the car offers.
Realistically to buy the new M3 and spec it up to a decent level you are well into this price bracket without the performance or claimed performance anyway? Same with the other marques out there that will fall into this price category. I am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong but a similary speced Audi ?Porsche is in or above that price range without the spec to match etc. Cayman S can reach that proce with a high spec but will not match the performance and a 911....well the base price....etc.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Jason abz said:


> Well, to look at it another way, its not a lot at the £50k area for the performance the car offers.
> Realistically to buy the new M3 and spec it up to a decent level you are well into this price bracket without the performance or claimed performance anyway? Same with the other marques out there that will fall into this price category. I am sure someone will correct me if i am wrong but a similary speced Audi ?Porsche is in or above that price range without the spec to match etc. Cayman S can reach that proce with a high spec but will not match the performance and a 911....well the base price....etc.


RS4 and M3 are £51k minus options. You could easily make £60k with extras.


----------



## R33GTR_Fifer (Jul 25, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Analyse this statement.
> 
> 
> Middlehurst quoted £55k but offered no guarantees of that price.


It isn't the first part of the statement that is all that important, more so the 2nd in stating that they are going to be the first to use a new way of getting the cars into the country and not the more traditional route or reg/dereg, import, SVA and all that ****.
If the guys at MaxP are right, that may indeed make the price a little more favourable based on this way of bringing them into the country.


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

60k i can get a 911 by that much money but i still love GT-R btw the new GT-R can beat 911 so easily


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if people want to keep their £40k and buy one in the uk when they are released then your going to need ALOT more than that to secure one. no way will it be £40k

re: max power, oh please....if you took that magazine seriously, everyone would be driving around in rainbow coloured flakey paint job cars cos it adds 20bhp..

fact is...if you want a new R35GTR, then it will have to be an import until the official ones are released.(of which the prices will be higher than what we are charging)..the prices are set for the import...this is no ordinary car...its a car alot of people have been waiting for and has a lot to live up too...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

In Japan and the US the new GTR is priced about the same as a well specced Cayman S or just under the 911 Carrera.
All you probably have to do to get a good idea of the UK cost of the new GTR to , is look at what those Porsches cost in the UK....


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

Jason abz said:


> Well, to look at it another way, its not a lot at the £50k area for the performance the car offers.
> Realistically to buy the new M3 and spec it up to a decent level you are well into this price bracket without the performance or claimed performance anyway?


the m3 is actually quite close in price, where i am.  so it was a pretty easy decision



Jason abz said:


> Cayman S can reach that proce with a high spec but will not match the performance


was contemplating a 997S 3.8l engine swap plus the x51 power kit for the 987S. cost of those mods (from fvd) was about eur25k. but the souped up 987S would still be smoked.. :smokin:

anyways, best of luck to you guys in the uk


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

R33GTR_Fifer said:


> It isn't the first part of the statement that is all that important, more so the 2nd in stating that they are going to be the first to use a new way of getting the cars into the country and not the more traditional route or reg/dereg, import, SVA and all that ****.
> If the guys at MaxP are right, that may indeed make the price a little more favourable based on this way of bringing them into the country.


Well I hope it's right. We'd all like to see a UK GTR on sale for £40k, making its closest competitor a 335i, but I don't see it.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Just to give you a base to go off...

US price is $69,850 for base, and $71,900 for premium model. Thats the two US models they are offering. The hand finished silver is a $3000 option.


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

to add to tyndago's comment...


There is also already talk of the dealers tacking-on an additional "mark-up". Numbers have ranged from $10,000 - $30,000 usd. This is all speculation at the moment, but a few NAGTROC members have spoken directly with the dealers and everything is pointing towards ridiculous mark-ups. Some dealers have even tried to kick members off thier waiting list. Probably with the intent of increasing the sticker price without any repercussions.

It's all a big cluster at the moment.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

To answer the thread's original premise:
"New GTR Over priced for the UK market??"

IMHO, nearly everything I've ever seen sold in the UK as a premium sports car is overpriced. The UK has the most outrageous prices for cars and gasoline I've ever seen.


Insofar as the GT-R in general, there has been much frustration, flaming, and heresay about "MSRP." 

I am of the belief that 

1) even IF the suggested MSRP for a base model remains at USD$69,850 --what about options? Farting loudly as an option adds $1000 to the price. What about anything else? You add a few more things and the price is now up to nearing $80,000. 

The "6" in front of "69,850" now becomes a depressing "8" for those "on the fence."

2) IF the markup is ONLY 10 large --then what? now the MSRP is USD$79,850. You fart loudly, add custom silver, the gunmetal wheels, a cup holder, and now it is near $90,000.

suddenly the "6" in front of the "69,850" becomes a deal-breaking "9" for the ones "on the fence."



If this sounds unrealistic then I don't know what else to say. I'm being conservative with the potential markups, too. 

Anyone want to add to this???


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

overpriced....not compared to UK pricing of comparable performance cars.

almost everything in the UK is 25%-50% more expensive than the US and Japan...why? because we dont manufacture sh*t anymore...and also thanks to that 12 miles of poopoo coloured water! 

if youve got the cash burning a hole in your trousers then comparatively its good value for money! :squintdan 

ill be keeping my R33 GTR for a while yet...and still smoke ferrari's! :smokin: 

we have something japan and the US doesnt have...a public health service. :blahblah:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

It'll be £50k at least. Remember also if it's too cheap (relatively) it'll dilute the brand, there's rarely any relevance in how much something costs to make vs how much it is sold for, cars or whatever.


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

Durzel said:


> Remember also if it's too cheap (relatively) it'll dilute the brand


Exactamundo!

keeps it well out of the reach of Barry's!!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Benji406V6Coupé said:


> Exactamundo!
> 
> keeps it well out of the reach of Barry's!!!


So why did no-one buy NSX's when they were £60k? The magazines drooled over them right up until they were discontinued but very few people put their hands in their pockets.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> So why did no-one buy NSX's when they were £60k? The magazines drooled over them right up until they were discontinued but very few people put their hands in their pockets.


Fair point that :clap: :clap: 

I'm not going to start speculating on the price but I DO think that the UK price will be silly given the relative price of other high performance cars here.
As I said in another thread I hope Nissan decide to price the GTR aggresively (i.e lower as opposed to higher) or I think they might be onto a loser IMHO. 
YES the official UK R33's and 34's all sold but there was only a limited amount of them to sell. With the new GTR they will be no limit (as far as I'm aware) so they will be wanting to sell lots. I feel that if they price it too high then only small numbers will be sold. Of course, it all depends on whether Nissan are OK with this and are pursuing bigger volumes in other countries.

As before, I will be VERY interested to see what Nissan do with pricing. IF its silly then I'll quite happily buy myself a porker...IF they price aggresively then I may go GTR instead...only time will tell.

But, in answer to the original poll question 'is the new GTR overpriced?' I feel I cant as theres not an option for 'I'll wait for the Official pricing from Nissan UK then make my mind up'

TT


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

NSX's were originally priced high and continued to be when compared to its main rivals of the times...thats why.

when production finally ceased the car was around 16 years old... and fully specced it was upto £75k!!...which was alot for a 16yr old motor which had been lightly fettled throughout its existance and still only managed to hit 60 in around 5.5 seconds!!! 


handle well tho!


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

I’m quite surprised at the results so far with this poll. Obviously there is a lot more people willing to pay £60k than I had envisaged?? I agree with a lot of the comments made about EVERYTHING in the UK costing a lot more than anywhere else world. It does seem as though we get ripped of with whatever product we purchase; be it cars, houses, electronic goods etc. Coincidently I think the EURO market car will cost less that the UK car to attract more sales away from the established German brands.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

As someones already mentioned, I think it's pretty obvious that it's not that Nissan are "ripping off" anyone, you all seem to be saying the same thing, 'everything in the UK is expensive', well surely that points to something common between all the stuff you buy and that's your tax and import system ......... seems logical to me.

Why do you pay more for fuel ? Don't see anyone asking BP or Mobil to reduce the cost as you know it's the governments added extra's which make it more expensive for you to buy, just like **** and booze right ?

Just converted my NZ price to GBP and it comes out at pretty much exactly 45,000 quid on the road. (our VAT is only 12.5%)

Other thing you have to bear in mind is warranty issues. In each country the dealer has to deal with warranty issues. In a country where living and working expenses are more (eg UK) then it stands to reason that costs for doing all the behind the scenes stuff you don't usually see or care about will also be more expensive. They don't just soak that up, they'll build some of that required margin into the vehicles.........it's not really ripping anyone off, just business.

I have no idea what the pricing in the UK will be, but I can't see it being less that the 45,000 mentioned considering................. I'd suggest 50,000 would be about right.

The NZ R35's are priced exactly the same as my R34 when I bought it so I'd expect that the pricing for the R35 everywhere else will be along the same lines.........think you guys paid 55,000 for your R34's didn't you ? But they had extra oil coolers and stuff, so between 50,000 and 55,000 looks like your number..........awesome money when you compare to Porsche GT2 money which is the closest performing Porsche around the ring if I remember rightly.


----------



## dtp (Jul 8, 2007)

canman said:


> The NZ R35's are priced exactly the same as my R34 when I bought it.


Do they have official price for new GT-R in New Zealand??


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

canman said:


> I have no idea what the pricing in the UK will be, but I can't see it being less that the 45,000 mentioned considering................. I'd suggest 50,000 would be about right.


I doubt it. £55-60k at best. We're in a vicious circle at the moment in the UK. We get raped for tax, so wages go up, so inflation goes up, so interest rates go up, so mortgages go up, so wages go up more etc. The wages here are fine, it's just that most of it gets taken back. Unfortunately, like you say, wages affect support costs and they affect production costs. The GTR is produced abroad but the government taxes the hell out of imports to ensure 'fair' competition with cars produced in the UK. Although the support staff never see most of their wages, they still need to be paid, and hence we see prices with layers upon layers of tax.

When you buy a GTR, you're not just paying tax on the car, you're paying the tax of every person, resource and 'what not' involved in the delivery & support network. And, of course, you could go down further and break the taxes of those persons and resources out the same way. Tax accumulates and this is why it's the number 1 cause of inflation.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

dtp said:


> Do they have official price for new GT-R in New Zealand??


^^^


canman said:


> Just converted my NZ price to GBP and it comes out at pretty much exactly 45,000 quid on the road. (our VAT is only 12.5%)


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Not sure if they've released to the outside world, but they've certainly given me a buy price.

I purchased my R34 from them and I also look after Nissan's I.T systems so get first crack at most new things


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

What about markup hysteria? Will that hit the UK? I'm not aware of how much this affects the baseline "MSRP" over there across the ocean. 

Are you guys figuring this in to your 50-60k prices? And that's in pounds sterling, I'm assuming?


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

bonzelite - Thankfully we don't usually have any mark-up hysteria from main dealers in the UK on new cars - although I'm sure some people may have a few examples where it has happened. There's always some non-franchised dealers who have hold of a couple of desirable cars with waiting lists who aren't afraid to add mark-up prices.

Take a look at Audi R8 prices for example, as far as I could see the mark-up seems to be on used cars at main dealers and new cars privately / non-franchised dealers.

The price will make or break GTR's in the UK I think - £50k there will be a rush for them, £55k will still sell out, at £60k people start dropping out (Me for example). Of course the depreciation on the GTR will be key, if my PCP is within reason I'll still go for it but my backup plan is ready to go if the price gets too high.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*erm...............*

Sorry but perhaps you are having a bad day?
Of course the main dealers do not mark up the price of a new car..........................its the very reason that the main dealers cannot supply the car for a long time that the mark up market exists.
Audi R8 at main dealer would probably be about 2 years, you can get one tomorrow from other sources at roughly an 8k mark up. You pay to have it on your drive tomorrow not in 2 years.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Jason - Sorry you've lost me here, is that a reply to me? If so, not sure why would I be having a bad day since your post basically refelects what's posted in mine about waiting lists and mark-up.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I am confused....perhaps i am having the bad day?lol ;-)
The question was raised about mark up hysteria to which you replied that thankfully we wouldn`t have any? You then explained that mark ups are from other dealers who have the cars available or the second hand market....never from a main dealer?
So, i would think that the mark up hysteria will be very evident in the UK on the GTR unless of course you want to join the waiting list at the main dealer. Its something that you have to factor into the guessing game of the OTR price because quite simply, for a couple of years after its launch its going to be the only way to get your hands on one.....unless of course you are near the top of the list already?
The only thing i would question to be honest is the length of the hysteria for it. Spoken with a lot of people who have the budget for it however its not a Porsche, its not a Ferrari, its a Nissan and a lot of your usual suspects in the premium price paying / waiting list avoiding fraternity simply won`t buy something jap for over the odds prices.....no matter how good it is.


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

aki said:


> I’m quite surprised at the results so far with this poll. Obviously there is a lot more people willing to pay £60k than I had envisaged?? I agree with a lot of the comments made about EVERYTHING in the UK costing a lot more than anywhere else world. It does seem as though we get ripped of with whatever product we purchase; be it cars, houses, electronic goods etc. Coincidently I think the EURO market car will cost less that the UK car to attract more sales away from the established German brands.


You think you're being ripped of in the UK? 
There are a lot of european countries with must higher taxes (especially in Scandinavia). 
Check this link: How Much Does The Nissan 350Z Cost In Your Country?

The GT-R is expected the cost at least £80k over here in the Netherlands.


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

Jason - I think we are basically arguing the same thing here - I meant brand new cars from main dealers would still charge list price for a new car. Obviously mark-up would occur on second hand cars and at non-franchised dealers which is what I said.

"There's always some non-franchised dealers who have hold of a couple of desirable cars with waiting lists who aren't afraid to add mark-up prices."

For example my brother got one of the first 350Z's into the UK when everyone wanted one but still paid list price - the dealer didn't add on another £2k even though they could possibly have done so.

I thought bonzelite was refering to main dealers in the states charging more for brand new cars in their showrooms. So in the UK we'd be charged list price regardless of how popular a car was. But, if a main dealer had one in the States could add on $10k which probably wouldn't happen over here.

Perhaps I am the having a bad day after all... ;-)


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

> You think you're being ripped of in the UK?
> There are a lot of EURO countries with must higher taxes (especially in Scandinavia).


yeh true...we're not the worst off by some margin.

it will be 60k minimum at Nissan Dealers. end of. :chuckle: 

ill be waiting for the second-hand market to form. :smokin:


----------



## Pauly-b (Nov 18, 2007)

mram - £80k Good gravy, that's ridiculous.

Having said that I've just checked on your link on 350z prices - Are cars sold in Norway made of solid Gold? $165k for a 350z.........The mind boggles...


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

As far as price goes the main difference between japan and the UK is tax. the premium edition in japan without any registration fees or japanese consumption tax is 7700000yen.
Now when this was announced the exchange rate was almost 250 yen to the pound so everyone did the basic conversion and said 'wow a £31k gtr'.

The reality is that for the premium edition, once you have arranged shiping, registered and deregistered it and paid your agent fees your struggling to find change from 9000000yen. So you have your GTR docked in the UK for this price.
Since the announcement the yen has dropped to 225 to the pound so this makes 9000000yen equal £40k, add 29.5% on to this and your looking at £51800. This car is then cleared from customs, so you then need to get it road worthy. Its not fully clear what this will cost yet but assume about 4k if your doing it yourself and have to rent model reports or have one off emissions tests. All of a sudden the price has crept up to £56k on the road (thats if it passes emissions without having to spend lots of money on it).

Now imaging your a car dealer/official importer from the UK, Nissan want to make money from the car so they will not be giving you a big discount on it. You have to justify a return on £55k of capital, and that for me would mean at least a £10k profit. I'd be surprised if it was less than £70k officially in the UK, maybe £60k if we see the exchange rate push above 250. Thats why Nissan wont release UK prices, because they do not know how many pounds 9000000yen will be in a years time (if they did they'd find an easier living trading currency than making cars).

Newera's price is frankly superb, I personally cant see how they are making money at that price, unless it was based on a 240+ exchange rate. Of course they have the advantage of buying the cars to order so dont need to put 50+k into the car without a guaranteed sale like the dealers will.

If you want to blame someone for the fact that it will cost much more than £32k in the UK first blame the press for reporting the cost of the car without any registration/shipping fees, then blame our government for charging 29.5% to import a car. Japanese consumption tax is only 5% by comparison.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is what will happend:
Nissan GT-R import fears - News - Carmagazine.co.uk

£ 34.400 for the new G-TR


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

Tax is not the only issue. All of Europe has high taxes. UK is not excessive on this point. Scandinavia has the highest taxes. For automotive manufacturers to sell in Scandinavia they have to lower the price of their car, sometimes loosing money in the process. In eastern Europe the buying power is low so once again the automotive manufacturers can charge too much. 

Where they make their money is in Western Europe. However the real cash cow for most manufacturers is the UK. They make the most profit from the UK market. There is little motivation for manufacturers to lower prices as Brits are used to paying a premium for their cars.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Nick 200sx said:


> Tax is not the only issue. All of Europe has high taxes. UK is not excessive on this point. Scandinavia has the highest taxes. For automotive manufacturers to sell in Scandinavia they have to lower the price of their car, sometimes loosing money in the process. In eastern Europe the buying power is low so once again the automotive manufacturers can charge too much.
> 
> Where they make their money is in Western Europe. However the real cash cow for most manufacturers is the UK. They make the most profit from the UK market. There is little motivation for manufacturers to lower prices as Brits are used to paying a premium for their cars.


Thats certainly true, very easy to get people to pay through the odds in the UK, and manufacturers exploit this. BUT the reason the gtr seems so 'cheap' is the exchange rate, and thats far from certain to remain at its current level, it may go lower as well as higher. At 250jpy:£ the base spec gtr without any registration or tax in japan is £30800, at 160 which was the rate in 2001 this would put the car at £48000 before any tax, or over £62000 with tax, and thats base spec without fees jap side. a slide in the exchange rate over the next 12 months could add a lot of £'s on to this cars price.
Of course it may go the other way and make it even cheaper.

But the bottom line is nissan will not really be selling many to the UK and as such the economies of scale will mean the dealers here want to make a lot of profit on each unit alongside the imports duty and VAT.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

were only going to get 1500 cars for the N/A market. Im sure Nissan dealers will be very happy to put a nice mark up on it. 


I think the 1st Nissan Dealership will be selling them for $130,000+:chairshot


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

its nonsense to buy a gtr at that price. then you definately go to Porsche for a 997 TT...

I mainly like the gTR becasue its a good deal performance price, but its not a crush lover car neither... so at simialr price Porsche come first.

I am 100% sure they will nto sell a GTR for that price, but on the other hand there is always crazy people who don't care....

I can tell you I will not pay a dime more than list price and will get some reduction on it... I know myself....


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

^^^^, well said ., but in the USA we will only have 1,500 cars for North amercia and with 20,000 egar people wanting to get the 1st year of this car should be intresting.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The 1,500 number for the US is just a pre-order estimate. The US dealers arent allowed to take orders until Jan 1. After that, I expect supply to meet demand as much as possible.

The first few cars in Japan are going for over list.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

tyndago said:


> The 1,500 number for the US is just a pre-order estimate. The US dealers arent allowed to take orders until Jan 1. After that, I expect supply to meet demand as much as possible.
> 
> The first few cars in Japan are going for over list.


Might I add, waaay over list 

the black one that is up on the auctction site for 12,000,000 yen ? :runaway:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Looks like Ferrari doesn't heed supply/demand principles or MSRP. They don't seem to care about that.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> Looks like Ferrari doesn't heed supply/demand principles or MSRP. They don't seem to care about that.


hi, neighbor.are you the one with the striped R32 ? or the guy with the other complete running R32 GTR ?

Honestly I really hope nissan north america presents this car with as much orientation and detail with all of the features of the new R35 GTR but its really much up on Nissan part to have a really good customer service/ Service and mantinace dept and most important very prompt road side service. If you only seen how many Ferrari's and Porshce's get scraped and dammaged or horribile customer service with regards to the cars state side its really sad. Honestly Nissan has a lot of good buzz with the new GTR I hope they can contiune it to the customer.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

racer98 said:


> hi, neighbor.are you the one with the striped R32 ?


That's me, yes. 

hello there :smokin:


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I also have a 240K.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> That's me, yes.
> 
> hello there :smokin:


oh, so did you get your parts yet to get the car together ? 

btw you know I have the old skyline and the TA27 Celica ?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

racer98 said:


> oh, so did you get your parts yet to get the car together ?
> 
> btw you know I have the old skyline and the TA27 Celica ?


i have most of the interior and body. for the rest i'm just going to get a front clip. there's too many parts without doing it that way. 

you have a kenmary, i recall.


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello - New to this but though would join as a potential new customer, Worcester Nissan said I am third in their UK allocation due March 09 I have put down a £500 deposit to secure my place, but have stipulated must fit in as tall and also not more than £50K as was looking at an M3/RS4/C63 which are the natural alternatives even though the GTR performance like a 911 Turbo, any more and I will have one of these instead..


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

karlworcs1 said:


> Hello - New to this but though would join as a potential new customer, Worcester Nissan said I am third in their UK allocation due March 09 I have put down a £500 deposit to secure my place, but have stipulated must fit in as tall and also not more than £50K as was looking at an M3/RS4/C63 which are the natural alternatives even though the GTR performance like a 911 Turbo, any more and I will have one of these instead..


Think you might as well ask for your money back now!

It won't be under 50K. The R33 was 50K, the R34 was 54K. 

Think 55-65 and you will more likely be in the right price range.

...Mad


----------



## albino (Dec 31, 2007)

if you didnt get it in writting you might be up shit creek


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

OK Nissan said any dealer that charges for a vehicle is out of order but the dealer says in order to prioritise they need to do this, also by law they must give your money back up until the point of a factory order which I will be advised of some time in 2008, when I get to this point can then continue or get my £500 back, so then have the option of point of no return, or pulling out, interesting to note they have said could flip this and make a few grand, what do you think? PS - If it is more than £55K will have and M3 or maybe even the new IS-F..


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Nissan Be Careful*

I have never had a japanesse sports card only german, M3's, 911's, etc. so this is my first foray into this space, and pricing will either kill or cure the demand on the basis it depends who Nissan are aiming at, either to wow new drivers into their flock like me or supply these cars to existing fan's, only issue the price and lack of tuning means they might have dug themselves a bit of a grave, and hence the pricing is crucial, if it is to high based on this, german car drivers, and classic Skyline drives will not buy and they could have much embarrasment, if the price is much lower, then will be an instant hit with both (sub £50K) and economics kick in and demand will outstrip supply, thereby fueling more production and one in the eye for other manufacturers, so really Nisaans, shout what they are trying to achieve with this car...


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

karlworcs1 said:


> I have never had a japanesse sports card only german, M3's, 911's, etc. so this is my first foray into this space, and pricing will either kill or cure the demand on the basis it depends who Nissan are aiming at, either to wow new drivers into their flock like me or supply these cars to existing fan's, only issue the price and lack of tuning means they might have dug themselves a bit of a grave, and hence the pricing is crucial, if it is to high based on this, german car drivers, and classic Skyline drives will not buy and they could have much embarrasment, if the price is much lower, then will be an instant hit with both (sub £50K) and economics kick in and demand will outstrip supply, thereby fueling more production and one in the eye for other manufacturers, so really Nisaans, shout what they are trying to achieve with this car...




I think you might want to get into more of the history of the car, and have you had a chance to rub elbows with fellow UK GT-R owners. again its supply and demand sure some dealiers in California will be the 1st to get the LHD models for the US market and they will charge any where from 10-20,000 over sticker. As for embarrisment I dont think so with the appreciate older KGC10' & 110's & KPGC10's and 110's they will only continue to add value to the cars, as for R32 / R33 and R34 might see some slide of a price down a bit but special version and Flawless R32 orginial cars are gaining in some value, when I mean R32 Flawless, talking about a car with sub 10,000km's


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Clearly there is a cult following which only perhaps is matched and possibly exceeded by 911 worshipers, certainly this kind of devosion is not their with M3's RS4's etc. so therefore then, perhaps all world production could be bought up each year by die hard skyline followers, all I am saying is that the price is the big issue here as everyone knows, and this will affect behaviour towards this great car including mine, I am to do around 20K miles per year both business and pleasure and it striked me as the ultimate balance between a functional tool and the most performance you can have this side of an Ariel Atom, but price is the maker or breaker of this


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

especially in germany this is a completely new market for nissan, they haven't offered anything sporty in the past and most people instantly think of a micra if you tell them you drive a nissan. not sure how much time nissan had to build up a sporty image in the uk, but if it's not the enthusiast brand there either i think it's easy for nissan to ruin the start with high prices.

i mean sure, there's always someone who would buy such a car for 65+ gbp, but once you can get a porsche or audi RS model for your money as well many people will start to think about those alternatives. not everyone wants the best performance for the money, some might just look for the most representative brand or resale value. and to beat that nissan has to be cheaper, even if they are outperforming them.

so my biggest concerns at this time are the european price and the availability. if it takes nissan really longer than end of 2008 for delivery in germany the GT-R release will be in line with the next summer collection of audi RS models (TT, A4 and maybe even A5), at least one bmw M-model (new Z4M) and a facelift from porsche. so nissan better stick to the plans and keep the 2008 schedule as well as the price corridor...


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

^^^^ with the 2 posts above me said, all Nissan needs to do is just gather the info on the following forums and what comments are being said. 


6speedonline.com

Roadfly.org

Renlist.com

Yeah I know prices / pricing will be the issue with the car in many markets but I think in the EU with the 35% import duty for the EU market will add a lot of price to the cars final value and for the value you get for the car and + the quality of basically a hand built car i think its rather a good price but again we have a Every day super car that is priced well less then the most = 997 turbo. Again Nissan is a head with Service when it comes to the new GTR where as if you look at the labor rate for an Audi at say 18,000 miles for a CV boot replacement, yes Audi = overpriced Vw. Porsche = its a hand built Rolex but require very expensive service stops / BMW USA market has its niche with the Free service on the cars until 60K but the nearest BMW that can compete with the GTR is well over the target price. 

So if you really look at it from a stance of competitor’s Nissan has set a very nice and reasonable target with the car in general but where as in the EU its a very interesting market where import duties and other factors will come into play I would guess. 

Audi is an interesting car but with all due respect to each German car maker is to each own I guess. Nissan has set a nice target for Porsche but again its really key that Nissan do something like they did with the ZELE Factory / Nismo Store in Japan with regards of Nissan Sale/Service/Roadside assistance / Customer relation. 

I think a good example or case studies of "FAIL" is the VW Phaeton, you can not sell a $100,000 car next to a $18,000 TDI Jetta it does not work and goes the same for service dept , Dropping your $100,000 VW at a service center where there is a 1991 Fox right in front of you and that person is getting more help then the person who $$$$$$$$$ for his car also there are more factors then to think about the VW phaeton demise.


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with der horst and racer98 Nissan's brand for this type of car, and many performance car drivers I know have never heard of a skyline, as many only buy from official dealers, they don't buy imports. Pricing is absolutely key hear, they priced the 350Z in the UK at least spot on and got good write ups and as a consequence have sold many, it's not rocket science we know the car appears to be great, so the road tests in the respective contry should be great, just hope the price is correctly, and UK price that would be say £45K base £49K loaded, nd believe they would sell plenty, and you know they can make more if they had too, also I disagree with other comments about imports costing more and therefore Nissan themselves cannot be as cheap, for god sake they are nissan, I see the massive ships with cars not far where I live come into port, these ships as specificallt charterd by Nissan so I think it safe to say they can do the whole import thing for a lot less than some small privateer can, so Ibeliev thet can do the cars at this price just need to see if they want to...


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well I had to pay the best part of 9mil yen for a brand new premium edition incl delivery to the UK. Just to give an idea of how the exchange rate will determine the cost of this, at 250 yen to the pound (as it was on announcement) it would have cost 36k + import duty + VAT = £46500 off the docks awaiting SVA/putting on road.
At todays low of 217 this would now be £41500 + import duty + VAT = £53600.

With the currency fluctuations at the moment its quite possible it will be 180-200 yen to the pound by the middle/end of this year. 180 would put the price at 65k after VAT. Even if Nissan UK keep their profit margins in line with the japan prices, I dont think you'll be seeing one for less than 60k unless the pound finds some renewed strength, probably nearer 75k if they decide they want big profits and the pound continues to slide.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

well what part the currency rates will play we'll see immediately once they announced the european prices because the same way the usd or gbp slide down the euro seems to rise. so if i take the 'half of a porsche turbo' price in euro and convert it into yen i land at 12mil, which would be pretty much the 53k gbp at this time.

so should i be happy about the strong euro and expect a bargain GT-R or should i prepare for a no-no-currency-fluctuations-go-into-our-pocket GT-R?


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm interesting I believe they have announce US$ pricing $75K or so £ gets you around $2 so around £35K again before shipping, and taxes, etc. Just have to hope the pound and euro remain strong, and wait to see what Nissan in the respective countries price at, typicall Euro prices compared to UK prices are less, and once set and order confirmed by law there cannot be any further fluctuations, so fingers crossed their not to gready and the exchange rate remains good...



der_horst said:


> well what part the currency rates will play we'll see immediately once they announced the european prices because the same way the usd or gbp slide down the euro seems to rise. so if i take the 'half of a porsche turbo' price in euro and convert it into yen i land at 12mil, which would be pretty much the 53k gbp at this time.
> 
> so should i be happy about the strong euro and expect a bargain GT-R or should i prepare for a no-no-currency-fluctuations-go-into-our-pocket GT-R?


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

So, true I think with the BS in the US Economy and the current admin turing a blind eye to the bull crap like companys "country wide" have caused a huge economic drama in the world investment market and with that said as other have mentioned I think volitility in the currency market will be a problem with exported items from japan as China's hunger to buy yen and not let its yuan float on the open market and also Invstors seeking a tax and also investment shelter in Japan will cause the yen to rise so much that if and when the yen should fall below $1= 100 yen this will be the same case when the 300zx turbo was selling for $60K+ back in 1996 in the usa market. 

again as much as people from nissan watch forums lately I hope that some of the coments made can be gathered and put to good use for the car. 

Sales. 
Service.
Parts.
Customer Relation 
Customer service. 
Customer Education.
Customer Road side asisitance.
Customer care with "Service manitinace.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

karlworcs1 said:


> Hmm interesting I believe they have announce US$ pricing $75K or so £ gets you around $2 so around £35K again before shipping, and taxes, etc. Just have to hope the pound and euro remain strong, and wait to see what Nissan in the respective countries price at, typicall Euro prices compared to UK prices are less, and once set and order confirmed by law there cannot be any further fluctuations, so fingers crossed their not to gready and the exchange rate remains good...


If the currency markets move heavily before nissan take any money off customers they will be forced to change raise the price. If the yen moves 20% in the wrong direction I wouldn't expect nissan to stomach it and churn out cars at a loss. I cant comment on the USA price as I've not really been following the dollar yen at all, but gbpjpy is already 13% off its price when the GTR was announced and all of those newspaper articles came out claiming it would only be £32000.


----------



## hufggfg (Nov 25, 2007)

all this speculation about currency is completely pointless, unless anyone on here knows nissans FX hedging policy? otherwise how do we know they have any FX exposure at all?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Im getting one and have been told prices for UK cars will be out in March:squintdan


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think we should be careful not to say "how much would I like it to cost" rather than "how much would I pay".

The GTR is a credible alternative to the M3/911S/RS5. Yes, it is a Nissan. For some people, this is a problem, and they'll go with a 911 Cab instead. For others, the crushing performance more than makes up for badge snobbery.

It's great to see so much hype around the car; hype and press will also mean the badge snobs want to get in it despite it being a Nissan, because it's the latest "in" car.

My comfort zone for the price is up to £65k, I think I'd probably give it a miss if it was more than that. Would I like one for £35k, damn straight I would! I'd also like a 911 Turbo for £50k, but unfortunately neither of those things are going to happen.


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

If it goes above £60000 i would probably be looking for a used 997 GT3 .


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Sock said:


> If it goes above £60000 i would probably be looking for a used 997 GT3 .


This is the same thing I have been hearing, honestly it will be a hard sell in the USA market, espcially in the EU market. I really feel Nissan North America is not doing its home work with regard to the car and its customer base. Yes there will be buyers but it will be the fan boi who does not have $ or has to ask mom and dad for the funds for a $80K car. 

I really hope this will not suffer the demiise of the 300ZX twin turbo


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> Solicitors, accountants etc not in the know, will stick their noses in the air


They drive slow Porsches, not 911 turbos, they were never concerned with performance in the first place.

They remind me of these kids who insist on eating those nasty "Cheese Strings", when they can get some vintage cheddar for less money.


The real test will be watching to see if Blow Dog gets one.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

kornmonkey said:


> They drive slow Porsches, not 911 turbos, they were never concerned with performance in the first place.
> 
> They remind me of these kids who insist on eating those nasty "Cheese Strings", when they can get some vintage cheddar for less money.
> 
> ...


That is sooo SPOT ON !...... when you really think about it the GTR will be a car that is going to send a lot of mfg back to the drawing boards and flat out will set a new bench mark. I only hope Nissan USA uses a very good stratagy.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Sock said:


> If it goes above £60000 i would probably be looking for a used 997 GT3 .


Yeah, but you will find some really interesting people in that circle. Been around them and they can be good but man some of them have a bug up their ----- well you know what I mean. just if you drive around any of them let the pack go the front and just don’t let the 16 year old childish mentality, influence judgment, its to a point when another owner of that same make just has to think the road is a race track when another exotic car owner sees the same car.  

I think the most humbling experience any of us can experience is when a sub compact just leaves us standing still while were entering or exiting one of the race track on ramps to the motor ways or in the USA they are called "FREEWAYS" yeah, there is a price to pay when its free - Free pot hole, Free tuck tire on the free way, or the best one is the brembo caliper I found on the freeway, still when a car of a lesser pedigree show up there is just too much ignorance out there, would be nice to just start spamming the Porsche sites about it .


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

kornmonkey said:


> They drive slow Porsches, not 911 turbos, they were never concerned with performance in the first place.


Yes, but the "Poor-sha Turbo" carries more street cred.


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all, am new to this forum but have placed a deposit on a UK GT-R. Was a long standing fan of the R34 but never got round to buying one.

In the words of dragon's den, here's where I am: I'm comfortable up to 60K, anything more than that I will probably pass. A friend of mine is in the same position and feels the same way. I'm seriously tempted by the import route anyway once spares/service etc. have been sorted by the brave "early adopters".


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

I too have a £1000 deposit with Middlehurst - I will have serious issues trying to convice her indoors it makes sense to spend more than £55.000.
This will be way more than we have ever spent on a car previously, but this car is special - I cant stop thinking about it:bowdown1: 
Anyone know how much more deposit Nissan want when they are launched at Geneva?

Paul.


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've heard a 10% deposit will be required in Geneva at launch, so £5k extra.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody ell....better get saving  
Unless its returnable, theres no my Im putting that much down without a looooong test drive.Why so much - I only had a grand on my 350Z when they were first announced.

Paul.


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

10% isn't uncommon when you commit to buy... at the moment the £1k you've put down is fully refundable, because it is a speculative deposit they've taken. When the price/spec is confirmed, they'll want people to firm up their orders.


----------



## Sock (Dec 16, 2007)

racer98 said:


> Yeah, but you will find some really interesting people in that circle. Been around them and they can be good but man some of them have a bug up their ----- well you know what I mean. just if you drive around any of them let the pack go the front and just don’t let the 16 year old childish mentality, influence judgment, its to a point when another owner of that same make just has to think the road is a race track when another exotic car owner sees the same car.
> 
> I think the most humbling experience any of us can experience is when a sub compact just leaves us standing still while were entering or exiting one of the race track on ramps to the motor ways or in the USA they are called "FREEWAYS" yeah, there is a price to pay when its free - Free pot hole, Free tuck tire on the free way, or the best one is the brembo caliper I found on the freeway, still when a car of a lesser pedigree show up there is just too much ignorance out there, would be nice to just start spamming the Porsche sites about it .


I use to own a 997 GT3 and in all honesty i can say it was one of the most satisfying cars i have ever owned. I'm also aware of how some Porsche/Ferrari owners behave to the GT-R but i'm one of those chaps that goes by what the car offers , not by the badge on the bonnet.

I personally feel that if the GT-R tops out anything over £57000 i think i would be looking at another GT3. 
Thats not to say the GT-R isn't worth it but i know how special that GT3 was and i deeply regret getting rid.


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

Presumably, like most companies looking to maximise their margins, Nissan UK will price this to fill their order book. They'll also want to ensure demand>supply so will have to be very careful. 60K+ could mean many on the list drop out and bad depreciation spoiling the brand. Erring on the low side would mean Nissan giving their profit to speculators. Not an easy decision for them.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep, I will cancel off if its £60k


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

To much for me..I'll have to wait for the used market to arrive


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

you guys are lucky. reason being, car is not limited to 155mph and will not have all of the crazy and smart "warrenty" issues that USA owners will have to face and to top it off with the USD $ going into the crapper, now Nissan will have to face a problem with currency exchange......................


7,900,000 Yen @ ($1usd=113yen) = $69,900usd (2-weeks ago) 

7,900,000 yen @ ($1usd=0.91 yen) = $84,900usd (yesterday)

now tell me that is not going to cause problems in the usa GT-R market :flame:


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello,

I just calculated an approximate price here for a new GT-R with a tax calculator - and as expected it is insane - £160000 after taxes. I hope this is a consolation when you wonder whether it'll be 55k or 60k. :chuckle:

Obviously it will never be for sale here, so it will remain an approximate.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Bert said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just calculated an approximate price here for a new GT-R with a tax calculator - and as expected it is insane - £160000 after taxes. I hope this is a consolation when you wonder whether it'll be 55k or 60k. :chuckle:
> 
> Obviously it will never be for sale here, so it will remain an approximate.


Did I read that right ???????

so base price is 60.000 + taxes = 160,000 sterling GBP ?????? :flame:


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Bert said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just calculated an approximate price here for a new GT-R with a tax calculator - and as expected it is insane - £160000 after taxes. I hope this is a consolation when you wonder whether it'll be 55k or 60k. :chuckle:
> 
> Obviously it will never be for sale here, so it will remain an approximate.


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: ...................Gotta be a mistake somewhere ?


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

My worcester dealer is not getting performance centre status and is now getting orders cancelled mine too they also confirmed UK base price will be £56K before any options so expect £58-60K will also wait for the used market...


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

racer98 said:


> you guys are lucky. reason being, car is not limited to 155mph


a bit OT but are the us-cars limited after all? what about the european models?


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

der_horst said:


> a bit OT but are the us-cars limited after all? what about the european models?


yups, and also there will be strict issues related to warranty, and I’m happy Nissan will be doing this, why ? People buy a car, perform poor modifications and then that person who did the modifications, forgets to do everything proper and then there is a massive failure to the cars drive train or engine and then that little p/o/s customer or shop puts the car back to stock and wants the dealer/Nissan to pay for it. Sorry guys not going to happen. Nissan's just don’t blow up.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

not quite sure how the speed limit and the tampering checks are related? 

at least for germany i expect the GT-R not to have any speed limit in general as we also don't have one on the autobahn. if a golf gti reaches 240km/h you can't restrict the GT-R to 180...


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

der_horst said:


> not quite sure how the speed limit and the tampering checks are related?
> 
> at least for germany i expect the GT-R not to have any speed limit in general as we also don't have one on the autobahn. if a golf gti reaches 240km/h you can't restrict the GT-R to 180...


Its just for the US market the limited GTR, when you go to a track nissan says the car becomes unlimited. but Eu buyers will not have this 


basic thought is re map the ecu on the GTR - warrenty VOID ! (USA buyers only)


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

racer98 said:


> Did I read that right ???????
> 
> so base price is 60.000 + taxes = 160,000 sterling GBP ?????? :flame:


Yes. There are three things that will absolutely kill a car here - weight, power output and engine volume. The GT-R has all three in abundance and thus gets the nail in the coffin. There is a fourth factor which the calculator I used didn't have and that's emissions - I don't have those numbers anyways. Of course I based this on the UK price for the GT-R - it won't ever be imported here by Nissan so I don't know the base price, but this should be what it'd cost to bring it in privately.

And nope, no mistake. A Porsche 911 Turbo costs £99,920 in the UK according to the UK Porsche site - it costs £204,853 (using xe.com/ucc) here. MB SL500 costs £75,860 according to the UK Benz site - £167,823 here.

Here's the calculator - I don't think they offer it in English.


----------



## racer98 (Nov 17, 2001)

Bert said:


> Yes. There are three things that will absolutely kill a car here - weight, power output and engine volume. The GT-R has all three in abundance and thus gets the nail in the coffin. There is a fourth factor which the calculator I used didn't have and that's emissions - I don't have those numbers anyways. Of course I based this on the UK price for the GT-R - it won't ever be imported here by Nissan so I don't know the base price, but this should be what it'd cost to bring it in privately.
> 
> And nope, no mistake. A Porsche 911 Turbo costs £99,920 in the UK according to the UK Porsche site - it costs £204,853 (using xe.com/ucc) here. MB SL500 costs £75,860 according to the UK Benz site - £167,823 here.
> 
> Here's the calculator - I don't think they offer it in English.



say its used for a farm use and get some sort of exemption 

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

The GTR is a bargin at £53 in the UK. The really great thing will be spanking M3's which seem more popular than mondeos.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Bert said:


> Yes. There are three things that will absolutely kill a car here - weight, power output and engine volume. The GT-R has all three in abundance and thus gets the nail in the coffin. There is a fourth factor which the calculator I used didn't have and that's emissions - I don't have those numbers anyways. Of course I based this on the UK price for the GT-R - it won't ever be imported here by Nissan so I don't know the base price, but this should be what it'd cost to bring it in privately.
> 
> And nope, no mistake. A Porsche 911 Turbo costs £99,920 in the UK according to the UK Porsche site - it costs £204,853 (using xe.com/ucc) here. MB SL500 costs £75,860 according to the UK Benz site - £167,823 here.
> 
> Here's the calculator - I don't think they offer it in English.


Haha, I was hoping to find a response like this. If I then tell that you approx can take your UK Sterling price times 3 and then you have the Danish price. 'Nothing like living in the most expensive country for cars in the world=) Just as example, the 997 911turbo is a whopping 317.891,56 GBP here (calc. on todays value DK to GBP), so guess how many GTR's there will be sold in Denmark...:bawling: 
Here's a link to porsche.dk 911 Turbo - Porsche Danmark


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Armed English said:


> The GTR is a bargin at £53 in the UK. The really great thing will be spanking M3's which seem more popular than mondeos.


I agree. You have to remember that the UK R33s were nearly £50k back in 1997 and the R34s certainly were over £50k.

Allowing for inflation, the 480hp+ R35 is a bargain indeed.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

DeLa said:


> Haha, I was hoping to find a response like this. If I then tell that you approx can take your UK Sterling price times 3 and then you have the Danish price. 'Nothing like living in the most expensive country for cars in the world=) Just as example, the 997 911turbo is a whopping 317.891,56 GBP here (calc. on todays value DK to GBP), so guess how many GTR's there will be sold in Denmark...:bawling:
> Here's a link to porsche.dk 911 Turbo - Porsche Danmark


Time to move


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

summer 09 my masters degree should be done, and then were talking sweden, germany, UK or UAE. I want my supra or skyline!


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

SmeeAgain said:


> Time to move


Same here. Although I'm a bit longer off than DeLa in that respect.. Not more than five years, though.


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Bert said:


> Same here. Although I'm a bit longer off than DeLa in that respect.. Not more than five years, though.


Actually glad to hear that my thought isn't that strange to you guys from Norway. :squintdan It's hard to accept 180% registration tax, 25% VAT and then the cars price as it is here in DK. On top of that we have taxes on the options for the cars. So either, get rich or get out - so to speak... Can't waitopcorn:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

karlworcs1 said:


> My worcester dealer is not getting performance centre status and is now getting orders cancelled mine too they also confirmed UK base price will be £56K before any options so expect £58-60K will also wait for the used market...


Well your dealer is wrong isn't he.
"Base" price for the car is £52,900.
Price for the Black Edition is £55,500 with the only option being SatNav @ £1900.
To my reckoning that makes £57400 so nowhere near £60k


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

DeLa said:


> Actually glad to hear that my thought isn't that strange to you guys from Norway. :squintdan It's hard to accept 180% registration tax, 25% VAT and then the cars price as it is here in DK. On top of that we have taxes on the options for the cars. So either, get rich or get out - so to speak... Can't waitopcorn:


Getting rich isn't much of an option when they steal 50% of your income and then tax to death everything that's fun or tastes good. :chuckle: 

I can assure you, though, most people are perfectly happy with the status quo and like that the government decides what they should spend their money on..

Anyways, I think I've veered off-topic a bit here..?


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Bert said:


> Getting rich isn't much of an option when they steal 50% of your income and then tax to death everything that's fun or tastes good. :chuckle:
> 
> I can assure you, though, most people are perfectly happy with the status quo and like that the government decides what they should spend their money on..
> 
> Anyways, I think I've veered off-topic a bit here..?


yup, way off topic, but fun to scare people who think they pay much for cars or taxes. we have 40% bottom tax, but for everything earned more than appr. 37K£ prt year we're taxed a mere 72%. So now with the thread way out of bounds you can feel even more fortunate when you pic up your 35 fot pocket change=) :blahblah:


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

DeLa said:


> yup, way off topic, but fun to scare people who think they pay much for cars or taxes. we have 40% bottom tax, but for everything earned more than appr. 37K£ prt year we're taxed a mere 72%. So now with the thread way out of bounds you can feel even more fortunate when you pic up your 35 fot pocket change=) :blahblah:


Blimey 40% bottom tax sounds painful, and i though Gordon had our trousers down with the Tax disc hike


----------



## Saet (May 30, 2006)

You are lucky anyways 
The retail price in Norway at the moment is about 175000 GBP 
But this is mostly because of our insane tax on cars.

Edit: 
Bert, thats for the import.
A dealership in Bergen sell the car for 1.8M Norwegian Kroner -> 175000 GBP


----------



## Bobsta (Mar 28, 2008)

On the subject of exchange rates, I strongly suggest anyone who's "bothered" by the UK and JDM price difference takes a look at what GBP has done against JPY over the past 6 months.
The pound has devalued 20% against the Yen since the end of July 2007. I strongly expect this devaluation to continue as the sickness of our economy continues to be uncovered.
So given that we're taking delivery of these cars in 12 months time, I reckon the UK price quoted by Nissan UK isn't bad at all. Anyone who's imported a JDM car in the early part of this year will likely be sitting very pretty by the end of this year, purely on currency movements.

Check out: GBPJPY - British Pound in Japanese Yen - Google Finance (drag the left-hand slider back to July 07) ... this isn't specific to Japan. Check out GBP against CHF (Swiss Franc) or Euro.


----------



## der_horst (Nov 13, 2007)

Bobsta said:


> On the subject of exchange rates, I strongly suggest anyone who's "bothered" by the UK and JDM price difference takes a look at what GBP has done against JPY over the past 6 months.


and then you check the us/jp price against the euro price and reject that theory


----------

